# 2010 Polaris Sportsman XP 550



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

best plow and winch for this bike? any feed back will help thanks


----------



## phdfishhead (Nov 18, 2009)

*plow*

I got a 60" polaris glacier II v plow on my 800 that I like and suits my needs


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

The 60" Glacier 2 and a 2500LB Polaris winch will work just fine.


----------



## phdfishhead (Nov 18, 2009)

*winch*



phdfishhead;1060786 said:


> I got a 60" polaris glacier II v plow on my 800 that I like and suits my needs


And have Polaris 3500 lb winch...glad I got the extra power.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a 60" glacier and a MANUAL lift for the first year, I probably would not recommend that. Unless you want one big arm...


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a 3500 lb Warn winch with the sythetic rope, but im unsure as to which blade to buy, Im thinking of the Moose system, but in a 72" or a 60" blade...?


----------



## Seismic_Pirate (May 29, 2010)

I've got a 2010 550 XP EPS and bought a 60" Moose straight blade. Just finished assembling it 20 minutes ago. It came missing 22 parts (mostly nuts and bolts), the section that came pre-assembled was assembled backward and 15 of the 22 parts they sent me in the mail afterward, were the wrong damn size. I'm not terribly excited with the folks in Janesville, WI, tonight.

Anyway, all the research I did prior to purchasing pointed toward a 60" blade and a Glacier II system if you have the $$. The Moose was several hundred cheaper, but I paid for part of that in aggravation, extra hardware and even a little re-engineering tonight. We'll see how she plows in a month or two..


----------

